
A better way to encapsulate islet cells for diabetes treatment - dpflan
http://news.mit.edu/2019/immune-response-supressant-diabetes-0624
======
dpflan
Here is the paper:

 _Long-term implant fibrosis prevention in rodents and non-human primates
using crystallized drug formulations_ :

>
> [https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-019-0377-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-019-0377-5)

